# Does Anybody Do Uber Fresh?



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

And if so, what is your experience? I am in LA and just signed up for it today.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> And if so, what is your experience? I am in LA and just signed up for it today.


Here are the threads with UberFRESH in the title:
https://uberpeople.net/search/5742695/?q=Uber+fresh&o=date&c[title_only]=1

There are many posts in other threads with UberFRESH/ Uber Fresh in the posts.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Good lord! What will be next: Uber fried chicken?


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

I woke up to a text today saying that they need as many drivers as possible for the day's Uber Fresh deliveries. But they did not include the pick up location address that I signed up for, so I couldn't do it. There was a conference call yesterday and they also did not give out all of the locations to pick-up the food. So this is typical Uber communication or non-communication. If I get the same text tomorrow and still no location, then I will email them and hope to get the response. I can't do Uber fresh if I don't know where the food pick up location is. Apparently, they have a lot of working out to do.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh yeah, and my app is supposed to include an Uber Fresh driver option in addition to the regular Uber X driver option, which also didn't happen...yet.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I received the text to join too,but im not going to stink up my ride with food that most likely wont get purchased. They need driver's because nobody wants to do it. Fresh is a bust. Your better off delivering for dominos at least you'll get tipped.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Can you keep the leftover food?


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

This is one service where the old way works better. Get the restaurant's menu, request delivery and pay on phone or in person. No app needed!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> How would food be left over? You deliver the fresh made order. Done, drive back, rinse, repeat.
> I did read that any undeliverable food has to be returned!


http://www.uberfreshla.com/








*"From hungry to happy in 10 minutes."*
It's obvious that UberFRESH drivers pickup the orders in bulk. Then they wait for delivery orders. The leftovers have to be returned by the Drivers. The Drivers get paid an hourly rate.

The users' tweets on UberFRESH are very positive. The price charged for an UberFRESH order is the same as the menu price.
Uber prolly gets it discounted at say 30%. A Driver would have to do about 4 deliveries per hour for Uber to pay the Driver $12/Hour and break even on the UberFRESH service.

*UberFRESH* (LA food delivery)
*UberESSENTIALS* (now defunct Washington DC Corner Store delivery)
*UberRUSH* (NYC Bike messenger delivery service)
*UberCARGO* (Hong Kong van delivery service)
All these services are Uber's attempts to prove that it is more than an E-Hailing App, and is in fact a player in the much bigger "On Demand Economy". Uber's sky high $41 Billion valuation is predicated on it capturing a good portion of the "On Demand Economy", as well as being a viable alternative to Car Ownership in Urban markets.

CLAkid please keep the forum updated on your UberFRESH experience.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Can you keep the leftover food?


No.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> CLAkid: how does this work in practice? Would you pick orders "in bulk", as chi1cabby hypothezises, and then have them sit in your car and get cold?


*"From hungry to happy in 10 minutes."*



arto71 said:


> It's been around for 4 to 5 months nothing new.
> Mostly in Santa monica and Venice now they
> Extended to all the way to hollywod Western Ave. is the boarder line.You get paid hourly (it was $15 back then not sure how much it is now.)
> You pick up bunch of orders and sit until get ping,no leftover orders can be taken home have to return to restaurant .
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-fresh.15207/#post-203028


Subauber14 said:


> Went out for the first day of Uber Fresh today to give it a try.. Picked up 10 lunches at 10:30 sat under a tree for 3 hrs no ping. Went back to location to drop off the 10 unsold lunches and told them thanks but no thanks.. My advice to anyone interested in doing this, DON'T.. It's a waste of time I could have easily made more than $15 an hour just driving X those three hours. I guess in the end thanks for paying me for nothing Uber lol


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-fresh-uber-fail.7657/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> I fail to see Uber's comp advantage over other apps that allow custom order deliveries


I think UberFRESH is still a work in progress...
It'd be nice to get some current feedback since UberFRESH now does dinner deliveries too.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm waiting for them to start *UberESCORT*.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm waiting for them to start *UberESCORT*.


 With "guaranteed" "happy endings".


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> CLAkid: how does this work in practice? Would you pick orders "in bulk", as chi1cabby hypothezises, and then have them sit in your car and get cold?
> Do you get multiples of all items on the menu from a restaurant and then combine them according to the specific order received by Uber after you already had picked up all menu items in bulk?
> 
> The logistics are not quite clear to me.


Although I have not done it yet, you pick up about 8-10 food packages from a distribution center, then drive around or park and wait for a ping. If there are boxes leftover, then you bring them back to the distribution center. But as long as your app remains online, then you will be paid the $20 an hour rate.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

The latest update is: have not heard back from Uber re any weekly email so that I can sign up for times during the week to do Uber Fresh; am not getting any daily texts to tell me that I am good to go for the day; still did not get any info on where the distribution centers are. So yes, UF is more than a work in progress. There is little to no communication between the drivers and Uber on this. When I had the conference call, the Uber lady knew who I was on the chat. She could have called or emailed to follow up with me--or others--if she wanted to. But that is not the way Uber works. I am not contacting them anymore with this. Would rather focus on just doing UberX for now until the Fresh thing works itself out. Or, I might ask them about it at the Westwood office when I return my Fuberphone in a couple of weeks.

If anyone else here succeeds with Fresh, please let us know.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> If anyone else here succeeds with Fresh, please let us know.


Exactly that's what i was thinking too.Who does UF nowadays ?We don't get any text/e mail for UF, who does it? How do they get 
contacted/invited ?They are lot more(hundreds ) drivers then it use to be, who does UF, its extended all the way to DT LA.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Exactly that's what i was thinking too.Who does UF nowadays ?We don't get any text/e mail for UF, who does it? How do they get
> contacted/invited ?They are lot more(hundreds ) drivers then it use to be, who does UF, its extended all the way to DT LA.


I was invited but there was no follow through. I thought it would be a great way to make an extra $60, but it is just a pipe dream at this point.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> I'm not sure about that. Yes, it's all along the Wilshire corridor, but that is to be expected from a logistical standpoint. You could serve that market with a couple of drivers near the 405 and a couple downtown.
> That drivers who wanted to join have not been contacted is more likely an admission that Fresh is failing to generate the envisioned demand. And frankly, why would it? At this point, it's down to a glorified sandwich delivery service, make it a meal by adding a bag of chips and a coke. Yeah, no.
> The LA market has entrenched successful operators, from pinkdot and yummy.com to grubhub on the other end of the scale. Fresh is simply not competitive. This is either ending up to be a monumental failure for Uber (and a huge, unnecessary distraction for its management), or Uber will make a concerted, all out push to make it viable (at which point they'll be in your face everywhere with advertising and will need those sleeper drivers).
> I don't feel that push coming. I won't be surprised to see Fresh gone very soon, very quietly, and the app interface (mercifully) get de-cluttered a bit again one starry night.


Pretty much agree what you've said expect the part that couple of cars can cover west side and few DT.You do need way more UF cars maybe 
Few hundred to cover that much territory .


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Not if you get just, say, 20 calls each lunchtime and deliver cold sandwiches. You can cover all of the Fresh territory within 10-15 min from either of these two starting points.


I understand what you're saying but I would have to say they wouldn't keep that many UF
Cars available for 20 or 30 orders.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> How many are there? Do you happen to know from a reliable source that works Uber Fresh dispatching? That'd be interesting!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm waiting for them to start *UberESCORT*.


I thought the cabies were already doing this!? ..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

What ever happened to Uberfresh? Is it defunct now?


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What ever happened to Uberfresh? Is it defunct now?


It is UberEATS http://ubereats.com/eats/la


----------

